# Efficiency



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

in trying to decide whether the costs justifies the plow. Considering selling my older 7.5 Western pro plow and moving to a Western v plow. I know Western claims a serious efficiency rate. I'm just trying to envision how. Any thoughts plowers?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

gnarlydude said:


> . I know Western claims a serious efficiency rate. I'm just trying to envision how.


Are you serious Clark?


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

Just putting wings on my straight made a big difference. When I plowed for a company and used their V and it was much better at carrying snow than my wings are. I kick myself for not just spending the extra on a v


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Western has some vids on the plows. A 7.5 is not efficient at say today's standards. What truck do you have?


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

JMHConstruction said:


> Just putting wings on my straight made a big difference. When I plowed for a company and used their V and it was much better at carrying snow than my wings are. I kick myself for not just spending the extra on a v


Your wife kicks you A-- every day. Who you kiden.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

gnarlydude said:


> in trying to decide whether the costs justifies the plow. Considering selling my older 7.5 Western pro plow and moving to a Western v plow. I know Western claims a serious efficiency rate. I'm just trying to envision how. Any thoughts plowers?


It's all marketing lies.....


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

You guys are cracking me up!

I'm an experienced landscaper. But a little old school.

The plows will be on two or three trucks. A 2500 crew cab and 3500 Dump (both 4x4 duramaxes) and not sure about the third. Probably something lighter and smaller.

I'm trying to set up fleet flex interchangeable options (straight 7-6"ers, and maybe a V... And wide out next year) depending on the general advice I get from the peanut gallery.

Any and all advice
(or wise cracks) welcome.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Better be some cheap beer with those nuts. Dump the 7.6. Are your trucks heavy enough for the plows you want. And anything will be more productive.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why are you still wanting a 7'6?

Min would be 8' and if you could push it 8'6.

The dumps need at least 8'6,,, ,but id say 9.
And still would say a V or expandable


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

It's about $ and availabity of plows, locally. Kind of late to be switching the game plan, I know.

And I'm not second guessing you guys... Only seeking your wisdom.

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Try regional equipment up north a wats by chi


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

How Re the V plows more efficient? My real question...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

They carry more without spillage.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

gnarlydude said:


> How Re the V plows more efficient?
> 
> My real question...


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

1olddogtwo said:


>


Show off......wont stack higher then a direct lift tho.


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

Tsunama


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

gnarlydude said:


> How Re the V plows more efficient? My real question...


Its the difference in eating peas with a knife or with a spoon.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

1olddogtwo said:


>


You can do that with any plow providing the snow is like mashed potatoes like that. The real challenge is 10-12" of fluff..... and yes a V with Wings does an outstanding job for those conditions.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

If your doing long straight drives or lots where everything gets windrowed to the side there isnt much difference but if you have to push and carry snow its a big difference.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

For me I would give up plowing if I had to go back to a straight blade, even the 10' mc beast sitting as a spare in my shop.For my lots the 810 and xls's are the best.The up front cost shouldn't even be a consideration.(resale price will also be higher if you sell it) My 810 cost 5300$ in 2006,do the math.30% faster is an understatement. Bought my sub/nephew a xls to replace his boss v and he said there's no comparision on our lots. Still use 1 v that is great when we have to bust through deep snow or drifts,but he's always amazed at our speed on lots that he's plowed. Unless you're doing tight areas like bank drive ups I would put the biggest plow that will fit. And if you're truck won't handle it replace the truck one that will.Just my 2 cents Oh and I bought plows from 4qte ? and their shipped price was a really good deal.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

I went from a 7.5 to a 8 foot to a MVP3.

The V cut my plowing time down by about 15 to 30 minutes depending on the places I plow.

I can not envision ever going back to a straight blade.

Funny thing is I noticed this year a lot more trucks in my area using V plows


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 4, 2013)

gnarlydude said:


> in trying to decide whether the costs justifies the plow. Considering selling my older 7.5 Western pro plow and moving to a Western v plow. I know Western claims a serious efficiency rate. I'm just trying to envision how. Any thoughts plowers?


Where in central IL are you located? Personaly ill never own another strait blade in my fleet. At the very least get wings for the one you have. If your adding another truck go with a large V or a wideout and never look back.


----------



## gnarlydude (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm in Sprngfield. And thanks for the advice, gents.


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

I like to look at things this way, like one of the other guys said it’s all about marketing. I’m big into hunting. My great grandfather was the only hunter in my family. He never had sent control or fancy camo patterns. He used a lever action 30-30 with iron sights and killed a lot of deer.i see guys spend tons of money on grear, guns, scopes all that stuff and don’t kill anything. Years ago long before v plows and expandables men went out and made a living plowing snow. Do today’s plows and trucks make it easier and much more comfortable. Absolutely. I’m not saying today’s plows aren’t more efficient. But I’ve talked to guys that plowed in the 70s some of them say you don’t need all that expensive equipment as long as you know what your doing. Agree or disagree. So for the most part most guys doing residential or small commercial, do we NEED what we have. Or just want it because everyone else has it. Marketing. Sorry a bit long winded. after all that I’d say get what makes your job eaiser.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Arrowbrook99 said:


> I like to look at things this way, like one of the other guys said it's all about marketing. I'm big into hunting. My great grandfather was the only hunter in my family. He never had sent control or fancy camo patterns. He used a lever action 30-30 with iron sights and killed a lot of deer.i see guys spend tons of money on grear, guns, scopes all that stuff and don't kill anything. Years ago long before v plows and expandables men went out and made a living plowing snow. Do today's plows and trucks make it easier and much more comfortable. Absolutely. I'm not saying today's plows aren't more efficient. But I've talked to guys that plowed in the 70s some of them say you don't need all that expensive equipment as long as you know what your doing. Agree or disagree. So for the most part most guys doing residential or small commercial, do we NEED what we have. Or just want it because everyone else has it. Marketing. Sorry a bit long winded. after all that I'd say get what makes your job eaiser.


Of course you can do the same job wit a 7.5' blade vs. a 8.5' or larger V or expandable. But the question was about efficiency. An expanding plow with wings and a V plow will be much more efficient allowing you to add another account or two to the route, and therefore increasing profit, and paying for the plow faster.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

payup


Arrowbrook99 said:


> I like to look at things this way, like one of the other guys said it's all about marketing. I'm big into hunting. My great grandfather was the only hunter in my family. He never had sent control or fancy camo patterns. He used a lever action 30-30 with iron sights and killed a lot of deer.i see guys spend tons of money on grear, guns, scopes all that stuff and don't kill anything. Years ago long before v plows and expandables men went out and made a living plowing snow. Do today's plows and trucks make it easier and much more comfortable. Absolutely. I'm not saying today's plows aren't more efficient. But I've talked to guys that plowed in the 70s some of them say you don't need all that expensive equipment as long as you know what your doing. Agree or disagree. So for the most part most guys doing residential or small commercial, do we NEED what we have. Or just want it because everyone else has it. Marketing. Sorry a bit long winded. after all that I'd say get what makes your job eaiser.


That may be true to an extent.If someone has an 8hr route and can handle it with a 7.6" straight blade so be it.Some of us are trying to either cut route times down and or service more accounts.The proven effiency (not hype) may be key in being more competitive landing bids which seem to be a problem for some very competitive areas.If I can fit 1 extra 300$ lot on each route or cut from 5 trucks to 4 the initial outlay of $$ is not even in the discussion!Even a 10% increase cannot be scoffed at. Over time the ROI is amazingpayuppayuppayuppayuppayup

PS if you operate in southern ct ignore all this advise,the best setup is a 7'6" straight blade with a tailgate salter fed with bagged salt


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Ha Ha ,ktfbgb, my mom warned me I had a long lost twin!


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

leigh said:


> payup
> PS if you operate in southern ct ignore all this advise,the best setup is a 7'6" straight blade with a tailgate salter fed with bagged salt


ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Arrowbrook99 (Oct 22, 2017)

leigh said:


> payup
> That may be true to an extent.If someone has an 8hr route and can handle it with a 7.6" straight blade so be it.Some of us are trying to either cut route times down and or service more accounts.The proven effiency (not hype) may be key in being more competitive landing bids which seem to be a problem for some very competitive areas.If I can fit 1 extra 300$ lot on each route or cut from 5 trucks to 4 the initial outlay of $$ is not even in the discussion!Even a 10% increase cannot be scoffed at. Over time the ROI is amazingpayuppayuppayuppayuppayup
> 
> PS if you operate in southern ct ignore all this advise,the best setup is a 7'6" straight blade with a tailgate salter fed with bagged salt


. I can't and will not argue that today's plows are more efficient. But i am saying I've watched guys plow a lot with a v plow and it's like watching a monkey.... well you know the football thing.


leigh said:


> payup
> That may be true to an extent.If someone has an 8hr route and can handle it with a 7.6" straight blade so be it.Some of us are trying to either cut route times down and or service more accounts.The proven effiency (not hype) may be key in being more competitive landing bids which seem to be a problem for some very competitive areas.If I can fit 1 extra 300$ lot on each route or cut from 5 trucks to 4 the initial outlay of $$ is not even in the discussion!Even a 10% increase cannot be scoffed at. Over time the ROI is amazingpayuppayuppayuppayuppayup
> 
> PS if you operate in southern ct ignore all this advise,the best setup is a 7'6" straight blade with a tailgate salter fed with bagged salt


yep. No argument on efficiency. Just saying know how plays a part. I know I've watch a guy or two plow a small lot with a v plow and it was disturbing to watch. So yes I️ agree you absolutely get more productively from a v or expandable but who's operating it was my point.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

After owning several different plows over the years, here are the facts in my opinion

Since a plane old straight blade isn't a debate.

3. Straight blade with wings

2. expandable plow.

1. Vee with wings

As I said, just the fact and marketing is lies.


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I put wings on my Meyers 7.6 straight blade this season. So nowe it is a 9 ft. Wow I can't believe the difference. My 6.5 Hour route is now 4.5. So now I am added in more stuff. 

I plow banks and factory's mostly. Only 3 driveways. 

I don't make enough to justify a v plow purchase, imo. Average year is 5000 in sales.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Richh56 said:


> Average year is 5000 in sales.


Man thats rough. How much snow do you get?


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> Man thats rough. How much snow do you get?


We used to get 75 to 90 inch. Last three years 35 to 48 inchs....it sucks


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Richh56 said:


> We used to get 75 to 90 inch. Last three years 35 to 48 inchs....it sucks


So is an average year double in revenue then? I hope so lol


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

ktfbgb said:


> So is an average year double in revenue then? I hope so lol


Close... but last good year I had in my area was 2013... 2010 was also I good year...


----------



## Richh56 (Dec 31, 2017)

I am so glade Plowing is not my only means of income because we would be living in a van down by the Frozen River... 

I am lucky I own a paint shop and work for my self... cause I am on the wrong side of the lake Erie snow machine..


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

I have a mason dump that use to have a 7.6 fisher. Yes it covered the wheels but barly and i would get bad spillage when angled. This is a skinny rear dump.

I went to a 8.5ft V and im glad i did. Just for the scoop mode really helps clean up entrys quicker with less spilling in the road. Mabe wings on a streight blade can do that but risk it. 

I should say i got this V plow used and was only about $3-400 more for a V.


----------

